# Organic Foods - G.M.O.'s



## Tom Young (Jan 26, 2014)

I posted this in another forum and was censured for being too political... Wasn't meant to be, but it stifled any responses.  Would like to hear any thoughts about the subject, as I believe we may be seeing a turning point that will have lasting effects on health and the economy.  


> Bringing up the subject as a serious question that needs serious answers.
> Since this will lead the headlines for the rest of 2014, having a good grounding in science rather than loud voices seems to be a better way of deciding what is right (or wrong).
> 
> A recent New York Time editorial opened the question for me. After spending a year being on the wrong side of an issue regarding lake algae, I have decided to be more circumspect in my support of environmental issues. Sometimes Save the People comes before Save the Planet.
> ...



Your thoughts?... Important? Not important? Good? Bad?  Will/do you buy organic foods?  Are G.M.O.'s changing nutrition for future generations?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2014)

I am completely against GMO foods and Monsanto. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/260-GM-Food-For-or-against .  I can only hope at least, that laws will be passed to have statements made on *all *food nutrition labels, telling whether it is GMO or Non-GMO.  Then, if people are smart, they would boycott all GMO products.  I'd be extra cautious if I were raising children. 

I do prefer Organic foods also, but don't always buy them due to cost or availability.  Why would I want to ingest something with added hormones, chemicals or 'weird' science behind it.  There's so much more cancers, etc. nowadays, from chemicals, additives and unnatural ingredients in our foods, drinks, air we breathe, etc. etc. :xbone:

PS:

http://www.momsacrossamerica.com/stunning_corn_comparison_gmo_versus_non_gmo

http://www.nongmoshoppingguide.com/


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 27, 2014)

I think the food in our country is being poisoned in the name of greed. I try to eat non-GMOs and organic as much as possible. I also purchase some foods from other countries where they still make it like they use to without all the Frankenfood additives. I buy butter and cheese that comes from Ireland. Not only is it better for you to eat it, but it tastes so much better than even the organic ones here. I am fortunate to live in an area where there are a lot of organic farmers that I know and trust completely. Like with anything you have to check. Some organically grown foods are still GMO.  My food cost is actually lower. After I stopped buying all the processed foods which really are expensive for the amount you get, I realized I actually saved money. It also really doesn't take me longer to prepare.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 28, 2014)

The things I have read about the GMO crops keep sounding worse as more information comes out about the things they are mixing into the dna of the seeds. But, some of the things that are listed as organic, are still commercially grown, and not necessarily in any better soil than the regular crops. 
I try to buy the organic produce as much as I can, and in the summer, I grow a small garden, and also buy fresh , local fruit and veggies from the farmers market here.
I don't buy much of any snack foods, or processed food, and very little meat products, so that has helped me keep the food bill down, even with buying the fresh produce. 
I have a water distiller, and make   distilled water for drinking, so I don't buy bottled water , either.
I think the more natural foods we can use, the healthier we will be, so to me, this is a very important issue.


----------



## jrfromafar (Jan 29, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I am completely against GMO foods and Monsanto. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/260-GM-Food-For-or-against .  I can only hope at least, that laws will be passed to have statements made on *all *food nutrition labels, telling whether it is GMO or Non-GMO.  Then, if people are smart, they would boycott all GMO products.  I'd be extra cautious if I were raising children.
> 
> I do prefer Organic foods also, but don't always buy them due to cost or availability.  Why would I want to ingest something with added hormones, chemicals or 'weird' science behind it.  There's so much more cancers, etc. nowadays, from chemicals, additives and unnatural ingredients in our foods, drinks, air we breathe, etc. etc. :xbone:
> 
> ...



Me too - totally. Will buy non GMO every time.


----------



## lucy (Jan 29, 2014)

Agree, Tom! I buy organic whenever I can and stay away from processed food for the most part.


----------



## Ina (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome Lucy, There is a lot of fun to be had here. A school teacher, I'm envious.nthego:


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jan 30, 2014)

Decades ago the major food related alarms that went off were about MSG, food coloring & other additives added to processed foods. I bought into it and then began reading the harmful effects of eating meat, so I went vegetarian. Having my special diet made me feel superior in some way to other people out there. So after years & me catching as many colds as my neighbors, I realized there was no health benefit for me, to maintain this diet.

The only real difference I noticed was that I was spending a lot more for special foods... that weren't delivering any special benefits. It was also a great mental relief to just shop for what I had a basic need/desire to eat. No more constantly reading & scrutinizing every item's label before it was allowed to take up space in my food cart.

At some point I decided I'm not interested in changing my lifestyle. I'm not going to be here forever. I accept that. I promise myself I will enjoy life & not live in fear of the air, water & earth around me.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 12, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I am completely against GMO foods and Monsanto. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/260-GM-Food-For-or-against .  I can only hope at least, that laws will be passed to have statements made on *all *food nutrition labels, telling whether it is GMO or Non-GMO.  Then, if people are smart, they would boycott all GMO products.  I'd be extra cautious if I were raising children.
> 
> I do prefer Organic foods also, but don't always buy them due to cost or availability.  Why would I want to ingest something with added hormones, chemicals or 'weird' science behind it.  There's so much more cancers, etc. nowadays, from chemicals, additives and unnatural ingredients in our foods, drinks, air we breathe, etc. etc. :xbone:
> 
> ...




"Are we sure that the bee colonies are dying because of insecticides?"
yes.   More evidence the last eight years ,   and more the last century also,  quite a lot actually...  It has simply been in the news most of our lives.   

From MOMS articles >>
"The important thing to note in these deficiencies is that these are exactly the deficiencies in a human being that lead to susceptibility to sickness, disorders, and cancer.  People who have osteoporosis are low in calcium and magnesium, people who have cancer are low in manganese. The list goes on and on.

GMO Corn has 14 ppm of Calcium and NON-GMO corn has 6130 ppm. 437 X more.

GMO corn has 2 ppm of Magnesium and NON-GMO corn has 113ppm. 56 X more.

GMO corn has 2 ppm of Manganese and NON-GMO corn has 14ppm. 7X more.

Look at the levels of Formaldehyde and Glyphosate IN the corn! The EPA standard for Glyphosate in water in America is .7ppm. European Tests showed organ damage to animals at .1pp*b* (.0001ppm) of Glyphosate in water. Our water levels allow glyphosate 7,000X higher than what has been shown to be toxic in animals. This corn has 13 ppm! 130,000 times higher than what is toxic in the water!*"


----------

